

Reconsidered and double-handing it [Response to Sarah Lacy's post about Waze] - yanivf
http://geektime.com/2013/07/09/reconsidered-and-double-handing-it/

======
moranit
Israel is the best! Waze is amazing and ther is nothhing that you can do about
it!

------
henna2007
Looks like everyone in Israel is talking about waze ...

------
roykosh
great one

